# ¿Cómo desarmar Minipimer BrAun 400W?



## Axel Farias (Abr 18, 2014)

¡Hola Amigos del Foro! Ando frustrado intentando desarmar una picadora Minipimer BrAun de 400W a la que he, desafortunadamente, forzado y comenzó a trabarse. Logré quitar sólo la tapa de arriba, hay olor a plástico quemado y encontré muchos trozos pequeños de plástico triturado al abrir la tapa superior, pero no pude acceder al motor. No encontré trabas ni tornillos, no sé dónde ni cómo hacer presión para abrirla. ¿Alguien sabe cómo desarmarla completamente? Desde ya, muchas gracias...  ...



Éstas son la imágenes de la Minipimer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2014)

Yo buscaría "Trabas" que solidaricen las 2 mitades de la carcasa, luego habrá que ver de que tipo son y como se liberan.

Por el relativo "Bajo costo" de estos utensilios no están pensados como para ser desarmados


----------



## Axel Farias (Abr 18, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo buscaría "Trabas" que solidaricen las 2 mitades de la carcasa, luego habrá que ver de que tipo son y como se liberan.
> 
> Por el relativo "Bajo costo" de estos utensilios no están pensados como para ser desarmados



He buscado en la parte inferior donde se unen la parte blanca con la azul, he palanqueado con el desarmador sin lograr separar ambas partes, están muy apretadas. Creo que tienes razón al decir que fue hecho con el propósito de no poderse abrir...


----------



## dearlana (Abr 18, 2014)

Esa batidora por aquí vale unos 38 euros.

Observa si el eje del brazo gira libremente o está frenado por la acumulación de residuos en el casquillo por el que pasa.

Al frenarse por esa causa, el acople de plástico que hay entre el eje y el motor, suele romperse por el rozamiento. Produciendo pequeños trocitos de plástico.

Otras veces, son los carbones los que se han gastado por el uso. La batidora falla a intermitencias y esos contactos defectuosos huelen a quemado.

Ahora no tengo ninguna delante pero he arreglado muchas.

Si se pueden desarmar normalmente. A veces el truco está en quitar primero la tapita superior. Luego, debajo hay un tornillo. Si fuerzas eso desde fuera, acabas rompiendo el soporte de ese tornillo.

Como puedes ver en una de las fotos que has hecho: Hay un cierre que bloquea por presión.

 Presionando lateralmente la parte superior de la batidora...acaba destapándose. Pero hay que hacer mucha fuerza lateral. Sin usar ningún destornillador ni ninguna palanca metálica.

--------------------------

Limpiándoles el eje periodicamente y cambiándoles los carbones solo en los casos de mucho uso, esas batidoras duran muchos años.

La casa Braun tiene todos los repuestos (carbones, ejes, brazos enteros, etc.). Busca el representante de tu zona. (Los repuestos son un poquito caros. Pero tienen de todo. Esa casa se preocupa mucho de tener un servicio técnico postventa adecuado).

¡Suerte!.


----------



## pedaleandotodo (May 9, 2014)

tengo la mesma y la desarmè varias veces, en estos dias si puedo pongo acá las fotos


----------



## dearlana (May 11, 2014)

pedaleandotodo dijo:


> tengo la mesma y la desarmè varias veces, en estos dias si puedo pongo acá las fotos



------------------------------------------------

Recuerdo que para las Braun: Uno de los trucos era: Poner media batidora apoyada en el borde de la mesa. Sujetándola con una mano.

Con la otra mano:

Dar un golpe seco a la otra media batidora.

Así se "destrababa" y se abría por la mitad.

Luego: Para cerrarla: Al revés: Un golpe seco de arriba hacia abajo.

Es porque tenían unas pestañas complementarias fuertes.


----------

